# Aikido Books Recommendations Thread



## Konrad (Nov 13, 2011)

Greetings!

I am in a search for some great aikido books, and was wondering what are the members of this community reading in that regard. So what books about aikido and martial arts in general did you read? Which ones would you recommend and why?

The first one would obviously be _The Art of Peace_ by Morihei Ueshiba, but what else is worth-while reading in your opinion?


----------



## seasoned (Nov 13, 2011)

Look around for the book "Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere" by A. Westbrook and O.Ratti............Great book with many Illustrations.


----------



## SuperFLY (Nov 14, 2011)

i havent read many aikido books but personally i can recommend this one:

http://www.amazon.com/Positive-Aiki...6688/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1321269125&sr=8-1

the illustrations arent always the clearest but there is a wealth of information available and a damn good read 

my draw to this book was initially the fact it is written by the senior instructors that run the school i'm taught at. in fact my instructor is pictured a number of times in the book. (Sensei Andy Lyon)


----------



## Chris Li (Dec 20, 2011)

Depends what you're looking for in a book, and why. Most technique oriented books are of limited use outside of the particular style that you practice (they usually put me to sleep, anyway). "Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere" has great pictures - and a lot of mistaken information. 

"The Art of Peace" has some interesting stuff, but you can't get to much of the meat without the original Japanese.

IMO - "Hidden in Plain Sight" ought to be required reading: http://www.edgework.info/buy.html

Best,

Chris


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 25, 2011)

I really liked Aikido and the Dynamic Sphere. I'm partway through reading "_Center: The Power of Aikido" by _Hiroshi Ikeda, Ron Meyer, Mark Reeder and so far it's been quite good. ​


----------



## puunui (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a couple of hundred aikido books, and to me the best are those by Ueshiba Sensei and his family, or Tohei Sensei.


----------



## hussaf (May 27, 2012)

Shugyo, G. Shioda


----------



## Haakon (May 27, 2012)

I enjoyed Principals of Aikido by Mitsugi Saotome   
http://www.amazon.com/Principles-Aikido-Mitsugi-Saotome/dp/0877734097/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------

